# USAT derrick boom car tie downs?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All

I recently scored a brand new USAT Derrick boom flat car and everything was wrapped up and new in box but the instructions were missing. Question is how to secure the 2 anchor chains and the hook? In package is 4 screws for securing the crane, 3 cotter pins and 3 small square pieces. It looks like the square pieces should go into predrilled holes on the flatcar but they do not fit, then the cotter pins slip through the loops at the end of the chain and then into the plastic square pieces that are pressed into the deck? 
Does anyone have one of these cars and can tell me how it is done or maybe can direct me to a close up photo of one where I can see how it is done? Seems I can only find the stock photo. 

Thanks!
Todd


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Todd, 
There may have been no photos originally included in the instructions. I recently purchased a USA crane @ the Springfield show and it included no diagrams on installing the string cables for the boom and hook. This is just a long shot maybe images on google could help?


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Todd. I didn't want to put it together how I thought it should go but after googling for closeup photos of the car again I found one and guess what the parts went together just how I thought. But I still needed to drill the holes larger to accept the tie down point pieces. I don't know why they wouldn't drill the proper hole at the factory. Who knows? I have a USA crane but don't remember if that came with instructions either. If you can't find any images email me and maybe I can send you a photo or 2 that would help. 
Todd


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe some help . . . . http://www.usatrains.com/r1800.html !?

doug c 


p.s. now if it WAS the crane they DO have some online instructions, http://www.usatrains.com/pdf/craneinstructions.pdf


----------

